# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  SAM_1_23SD - added support for Samsung SHW-A240S and SHW-A280S.

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SAM_1_23SD - added support for Samsung SHW-A240S and SHW-A280S.*  New version - SAM_1_23SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section. 
- Added support for Samsung SHW-A240S and SHW-A280S.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك

----------

